# Little hidden system apps in N7



## The_Horak (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, has anyone else noticed the Asus keyboard and the Who Am I widget hidden in the system apps of the Nexus 7 OG? I FINALLY rooted the stinkin tablet, and I saw them in the list with the Rom Toolbox app as I was uninstalling Currents and the international keyboards. Who am i is pointless, so I get why its hidden. Just a widget that has your name, and an almost unreadable time (the font for the clock is quite small). The Asus keyboard, on the other hand, never came up as I tried to use it. I did a G search on 'Who am i nexus 7' and nothing came up, so I thought I'd experiment and post the results. Anyway, I'm gonna uninstall them both... No issues.


----------

